

The Case Against Summer - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904583204576544753319094690.html?mod=lifestyle_newsreel

======
tokenadult
I think one point in the submitted article is spot-on, that summer is not the
best season to take off in many parts of North America. What technological or
social trends would families enjoy vacations when the weather is actually best
where they would be vacationing? It seems to me that a more flexible school
year would help many parents of school-age children plan vacations on a more
rational basis than just when schools announce vacation periods. If education
becomes decoupled from seat time in schools, and matched more to self-
motivated activity by learners, a relaxing family vacation could count as part
of K-12 schooling, and allow families to take vacations at whatever time of
year fits each family best.

Of course I don't like at all (even though I appreciate that it is an
exaggeration for humorous effect) the article author's comment on "Math Camp,"
which he considers a form of torture. The actual program with the name
Canada/USA Mathcamp

<http://mathcamp.org/>

is a delight to most young people who attend, and a fine way to develop an
interest in mathematics not taught in most school systems. Too bad that
program is scheduled for the summer (but usually in places where the summer is
a season of good weather).

------
skmurphy
P. J. O'Rourke can turn a phrase:

    
    
       Our summer weather in 2011 consisted of tornados, heat waves, an earthquake 
       and a hurricane. For everyone this side of Nome, summer vacation in the 
       summer is like having a coffee break at 2 a.m.
    
       At the very least, our elected officials should be back on the job. 
       They left some unfinished business—such as the survival of America into 
       the second quarter of the 21st century, etc.
    
       Eating Whoppers and fries for breakfast together was a bonding experience. 
       Every boy treasures that moment when his father first says to him, 
       "I don't think Mom needs to know about this."

